# My Current Bud



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll be updating this with pictures every time I get some nice Marywanna.:hubba:
Enjoy!

5.10.08


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2008)

*What strain ya got there? *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

:shocked: 

What does it weigh?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice nugget man, fire that baby up and moke it  :48:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 11, 2008)

looks like the result of success!!!!


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 14, 2008)

Weighs 7.9


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no clue what strain it is. 
lol 
Bought it from a friend that grows.
It's all gone now but every single time I inhaled it I could feel it going to my head like something in my head was vibrating.
That's happened before but with this bud every single time.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats called good ole THC my friend working its wondrous miracles. Happy smoking


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't been keeping up to date sorry =[
Here is some pics of a ounce I bought from a friend.
They where just some high grade mids. Very sticky.

Bad pictures, sorry xP


----------



## CaseyMayne (Jul 8, 2008)

My brother & me share our weed so here is some pictures of some pictures of his mids & my exotic =D
I'm pretty sure you can tell who's better (;<


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, dumb question time.....whats a mid?
puff


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 10, 2008)

Greetings Puff, I believe they are referring to the quality of the mj, like grades. You have low grade to high grade with the "mids" in the middle.


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 10, 2008)

my question is how do you get the tight big buds like that? I am happy with my harvest but my buds are not that tight.


----------

